# Yeh i got some new shrimp ......



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

crystal red shrimp and orange shrimp .
I really like them .
got them on sale at big al's yesterday lol 
I like the orange ones can really spot them easily in the tank but impossible to see the red and white ones .
I really like shrimp they are cute


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Whoa which big al's is it? Were the CRS expensive?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

scarbrough .
I have been looking at them 1 has not so good white color . the other 2 look really nice and white and 1 i think is holding young  .


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

That's an awsome price and you have a berried one too!! I remembered I've paid $5 each


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

i almost got some last week i thaught they may be all gone .
Well lets hope they multiply  .
these ones are always out and moving around its neet.
Im not quite sure yet but it looks like shes carring.
ill know more in a week 

It looks like 2 have babies


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH i forgot to post ............ i shall try and snap a picture of them but so hard .............
I know for sure 1 CRS is carrying wooohoooo.
Little pink spots on bottom ....................
Im excited ...........Not sure on the class but hopefully i can be sucessfull!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK this is the best i can do for now ....
What do you think ????
i think that one is a B lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

thaught i would post it here as well .....
No i didnt do anything to the water and am going to add more driftwood and some mosses (for the babies) and more plants when i clip the other tank .
Gravel needs to be changed , im going to use a mixture of black flourite,and eco-complete .
wont have a co2 on that tank so i will be alternating plants from the big one .
Therefore i wont add anything except running carbon .
So i hope everything works out im a little scared . they love flakes and pleco foods and algae wafers .
Any suggestions would be great !!!!
Water changes are very carefully done i drain water out and then add 1 litre every hour or so untill its at the right level .

Well at least i have one berried and if i dont get it right this time it is a relief to know she will do it again lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Doreen if you want the babies to survive the best way to go is with neutral pH. I keep my tiger tooth CRS/ as well as golden bee's at 6.9-7.00 by using r/o and the shrimplets do just fine. The adults can handle a higher pH level but I find 99% of the shrimplets cannot.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the advice !
Should i start changing the water now ?
they sell it in no frills right ?
ill be running out tomorrow to get it now lol
What do you find is the best temp ?
ty vm ....


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> Thanks for the advice !
> Should i start changing the water now ?
> they sell it in no frills right ?
> ill be running out tomorrow to get it now lol
> ...


Drip the r/o in. I'd start doing 10-20% change & check your pH and go from there. Mine is pretty high and anytime I am switching a tank over to a r/o mix I usually do it over the course of a few days. 74 is a good temp to keep them at.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So you dont use RO water all the time ?
I plan on a RO/DI (just a future question)for SW
DI is not good right .
darn it i broke my water treatment machine grrrrrrrrrr i could have used that @#$%*
Would you suggest using RO water all the time or is that not good?
For my plecos i want RO all the time


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks katalyst
I got 5 gl RO and my friend gonna grab me more .
I shall do a 10 to 20% change .......then test


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

i just tested ph its at 5.0 ....... is this really bad?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

One has died grrrr .........i told my daughter she said i bet it was that food with copper lol
Will do a water change tonight on both FW tanks and put some RO water in the shrimp tank .
I hope it wasnt the one carrying.
Think we will start another shrimp tank when we get the RO I like the eclipes so we will grab another of that .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok i have gotten the ph at 6.0
is that too low ?
or is it ok ?
If not how would i get it up .
thanks


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> ok i have gotten the ph at 6.0
> is that too low ?
> or is it ok ?
> If not how would i get it up .
> thanks


The lowest I've gone is 6.4 and they were fine. How are they acting? Are they active? If you are going to increase the pH I'd do it very slowly.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes they are over active lol
funny i see them more then my cherry's.
These are out in the open all the time swimming jumping .... funny to watch shrimp do their thing .
I just have to see your tanks lol to see if im doing it right .(and to get some lol)
gonna try and get a drive next weekend .

I had a lot of die off about 4 weeks ago i had like 50+ then a handfull .
This is probably because the water .

So to raise ph i would add some conditioned tap water ?
1 cup at a time .
Thanks to you maybe i can finally get this right !


----------

